# Dawn of War III by Robbie MacNiven



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Black Library - Dawn of War III

Its available now. Just downloaded the ebook version. I am -really- interested to see this new take on the Blood Ravens, given Robbies' absolutely awesome take on the carcharodons. Glad its not C.S. Goto this time! So expectations is high for a much better effort!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. Definitely miles better than C.S. Gotos past offerings about the Blood Ravens. But I do not think it measures up to Red Tithe, which I think is far superior. I give DoW III 6/10. 

I suspect the story is rather hamstrung and limited by the seemingly cliched game plot, instead of having total free reins for creativity.


----------

